# New Year's Eve Tweets



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Though I never tweet on twitter, I thought it might be fun to tweet tonight for those who are just vegging and not joining the festivities. I know I'm getting old when ,for the past five years we haven't gone out for NewYears Eve. So remember Twitter rules on here, no more than 140 characters long. 

tweet ... right now I getting out my Baileys and thinking of what to chase it with.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

tweet..it is only 5:45pm... ready to take a soak in the tub and put on my jamies!I'm the life of the party!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Evelyn, What a great idea!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

been in them since four . Looking at pizza that I bought and figure I better eat something before I have my second Baileys. Looking on the tube to see what's cooking tonight.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Returned home shortly after 6:00 pm from our annual 5:00 pm New Year's Eve dinner at a restaurant that's less than five minutes from our house. When you're seniors, 5:00 pm is a great time to go out and celebrate, then home to relax by the fireplace, a bit of TV and bed by 11:00. No need to see the ball lowered. Wow, how's that for fun!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lol , do you know who's hosting Times Square?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Isn't Ryan Seacrest doing the Times Square thing?

Think this might be the night to break out the bottle of Orphan Girl Bourbon Cream Liqueur that my BIL bought us when we visited a little distillery in Butte, Mt. (Headframe Spirits, Inc.). Served over ice with root beer - called a Dirty Girl. Oh my..... :biggrin1: Butte is a very interesting place - lots of history there.

Am I over my character limit? Let's get this party started!! :whoo:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

might work on my jigsaw puzzle ....just heard John yawn, it's only 6:45.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't know what I'm going to do. Maybe go have a Hot Buttered Rum and go to bed early to get up early for work.:whoo:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Isn't Ryan Seacrest doing the Times Square thing?
> 
> Think this might be the night to break out the bottle of Orphan Girl Bourbon Cream Liqueur that my BIL bought us when we visited a little distillery in Butte, Mt. (Headframe Spirits, Inc.). Served over ice with root beer - called a Dirty Girl. Oh my..... :biggrin1: Butte is a very interesting place - lots of history there.
> 
> Am I over my character limit? Let's get this party started!! :whoo:


Save me some , I'll be right there.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Suzi said:


> I don't know what I'm going to do. Maybe go have a Hot Buttered Rum and go to bed early to get up early for work.:whoo:


what's a hot buttered rum Suzi.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

What a bunch...............lol. Yeah, we went and ate about 5 min from home, and back home, jammies, hot cup of coffee, and turn up the fire. Otis was feeling bad last night, so not much sleep. Hope to make it to the ball drop, we will see. Otis tells me it is time for bed usually around 10. Happy New Year.


----------



## scraps (Dec 8, 2009)

8 pm in NC. Early dinner with loved ones. Relaxing with my 2 fur babies and DH. Bedtime @ 10pm even tonight. We all know what happens @ midnight anyway so why be tired & cranky on 1/1/13.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

laughing our asses off watching Robin Williams. He said they should have a three strike rule when it comes to divorce. That on your fourth time you have to surrender a body part, and then he says yeah Larry King would be a head on stick. ound:


----------



## Cubby (Apr 4, 2010)

Happy New Year!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

same to you Cubby, welcome to the forum. It took you two and a half years to chime in. wow . What great lookin dogs. Stickin with the bichon family ehh?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Cubby is adorable. We're in MA are you?


----------



## Cubby (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi,
Thanks! 
Cubby is my 12 yr old Bichon and Henry is my 2 yr old Havanese

And yes, we're in MA too!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Cubby said:


> Hi,
> Thanks!
> Cubby is my 12 yr old Bichon and Henry is my 2 yr old Havanese
> 
> And yes, we're in MA too!


Don't be shy.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I am the party animal-just had a bowl of Frankenberry,. Dogs are laying on the steps looking at me like "Sad, just sad mom..."


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> I am the party animal-just had a bowl of Frankenberry,. Dogs are laying on the steps looking at me like "Sad, just sad mom..."


Beth what's Frankenberry. ?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> Beth what's Frankenberry. ?


The cereal-you know-Frankenberry, Boo Berry, Count Chocula. Also watching the Twilight Zone marathon on Sci Fi Channel!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Seems like you guys aren't going to fall over the fiscal cliff and drag us with you . :whoo::whoo: that calls for another drinkie poo, God only knows we've had another good year of poo stories ound: Cheers. :tea:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> The cereal-you know-Frankenberry, Boo Berry, Count Chocula. Also watching the Twilight Zone marathon on Sci Fi Channel!


geeze Beth eating that crap is liable to put you in the twilight zone ound:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I like Kathy Griffin and Anderson Cooper , on Cnn . Last year she stripped down to her underware, and poor Anderson looked totally embarrassed.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Watching Justin Bieber....Lord help me!....Drinkin' vodka and lemonade...the girls are snuggled around their Daddy on the couch (as usual!). Prolly won't make it til midnight...gotta work in the morning! But my son's band is playing in town tonight, so he and his girlfriend will be rolling in about 2:30 am, which will wake up the girls, and hence, wake me and Chris up as well! We'll be glad to see the Holidays come to end, cause that happens alot during the holidays! Makes for short nights of sleep! Happy New Year, Peeps!!!!


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm off tomorrow and still don't think I'll make it til midnight.. The 'kids' have had a busy couple days playing with my family's dogs so they're already curled up with me passed out, I'm next!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

dodrop82 said:


> Watching Justin Bieber....Lord help me!....Drinkin' vodka and lemonade...the girls are snuggled around their Daddy on the couch (as usual!). Prolly won't make it til midnight...gotta work in the morning! But my son's band is playing in town tonight, so he and his girlfriend will be rolling in about 2:30 am, which will wake up the girls, and hence, wake me and Chris up as well! We'll be glad to see the Holidays come to end, cause that happens alot during the holidays! Makes for short nights of sleep! Happy New Year, Peeps!!!!


what show has Bieber? He's from Stratford , ten miles from here.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sonic and Aries said:


> I'm off tomorrow and still don't think I'll make it til midnight.. The 'kids' have had a busy couple days playing with my family's dogs so they're already curled up with me passed out, I'm next!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


hang in there Linda, you can do it. :whoo: hav an Irish coffee.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

OMG! I can't believe I was missing Kathy and Anderson! Thank you, Dave! And what's this about the fiscal cliff? They figured something out?!!!! I knew they would at the final hour!!! Frankenberry, Beth....Really? LOL!!!! We had chicken noodle soup and garlic cheese bread!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I think it was NBC...whatever channel Ryan Seacrest was hosting....


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Nope, ABC


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

dodrop82 said:


> OMG! I can't believe I was missing Kathy and Anderson! Thank you, Dave! And what's this about the fiscal cliff? They figured something out?!!!! I knew they would at the final hour!!! Frankenberry, Beth....Really? LOL!!!! We had chicken noodle soup and garlic cheese bread!


Yum that sounds good!!...


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

51 more minutes to stay awake here!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Kathy and Anderson are a hoot, never seen Cnn censor things lol.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Midnight, and all I hear is ******** shooting their guns, lol. Good night


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

We made it, Happy New Year to all our Hav lovers. :whoo: And special hugs to Kay and Maggie.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Hey, I didn't make it yet! Ya'll need to hang around with me for another hour!


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

haha, some from your time zone will have to join you, lol


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

By the way, dodrop, your hav is beautiful!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Thank you, Ruthi! Maybe I'll just join you guys and go to bed...Chris and the girls went a long time ago, and I'm pretty tired....Happy New Year!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

dodrop82 said:


> Hey, I didn't make it yet! Ya'll need to hang around with me for another hour!


You'll have keep the party going for the west . This poor dog is headin to bed. Molly is looking at us, saying what the hell goes here. , it's past our bed time. eace:


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

LOL, Dave! Yep! Boo went to bed with Dad, and I just noticed Yogi is on the couch....she usually waits for me to go to bed. OK, I'm going too, cause I ain't seein' none of my time zone hangin' in with me, and I ain't goin' it alone!!!


----------

